# Buck's in the Sun! (22 Pics)



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey there! We're having a nice spring starting to come together. I'll upload the ones of my does a bit later. Please note; my grass is regularly cut, and we use NO pesticides with it. And the mice were watched very closely while playing so that they could not run away.

Jerry, blue self/tan. Not 100% sure yet, but if he is tan, he is poor tan.

































































SnowPatch, blue pied/variegated. What do you guys think variegated? Or would he need more markings, and head stripe for varie?

























































Stride, piebald Argente. Stride got in a fight a while back, his eye just sort of stay's like this, poor guy 

























































Enjoy! And please note me on anything unusual with the meece


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Lovely pics, it looks like your meeces had great fun!


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

A family day out ..... :lol:


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

The blue possibly variegated buck is very interesting. I've never seen one with just one main patch of pigment without flecks of colour somewhere else on the body too, but the way the colour and white intermingle in the close-up does look like variegated markings. He could be pied though, but those smaller markings throw me off lol. In the fifth picture down of him he looks like he has a tan patch on his bum, but I'm guessing that's just a shadow.
They all look well-fed and happy


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

He's always had the yellow by his genitals, I guess it could be pee, but arg could it be a broken up piece of tan? I really hope not! Trust me it's not a shadow, it's there, and I see it too, so I hope he's not variegated tan or something.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

It could just be that he has a high constentration of tan hairs in his genital region. A few of my starters did, just like how they can also have a lot of tan behind the ears.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

So, wait... That would mean he is or is not tan? Sorry, lol.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think so, it's just has a high concentration of tan hairs in the genital region. If you can get us a close up on the area we could probably tell you better judging from how the white cuts across or if the tan fades away from the genitals.


----------



## Tikmio (Oct 9, 2011)

Okay. I still have to get pics of my does, so probably do-able


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Awwww so cute =) I am going to post a really interesting documentry I watched the other day on rats in a natural environment so look out for it!!


----------

